# Mike Lardy Workshops to Benefit Retrieving Freedom, Inc.



## mlardy (Nov 2, 2007)

We are pleased to announce that all proceeds from the raffles and 10% of the profits at Mike Lardy's 2013 Totalretriever Workshops will be donated to Retrieving Freedom, Inc., a non-profit organization that trains service dogs for veterans and autistic children (retrievingfreedom.org). Mike has two Basics/Transition workshops scheduled for 2013: March 7-10 near Boston, Georgia and April 18-21 in Corning, California. For complete workshop information and registration go to totalretriever.com.


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Dogs really do make a difference to people’s health and welfare!! Before retiring I was a Professor in Special Education at UW-O. Research has found that a child’s blood pressure drops when there is test anxiety and their dog comes in the room. People in rehab clearly have a positive change in attitude when a dog is in the room. The dollar support that will come from Mike’s workshop for Retrieving Freedom will make a difference. 

I coordinated Mike’s workshops from about 1992 to around 2005. I have had dogs on his truck from 1987 --- although most readers now connect me with CNM. Judy Powers does a great job coordinating the workshops now. 

Although I attended every one of the workshops and Mike trains on my property every week or so for the Wisconsin seasons; each session I ever watched points out something new and/or strengthened prior ideas to me about training effectively and fairly to the dog while bringing the dog to its potential while maintaining a great attitude. We always received similar responses from people who attended -----even if they had already produced an FC and/or AFC on their own or if they were a very new beginner. Learning how to train better and continually refining training skills goes on forever. It is one of both the challenges and joys of retriever training. 

I hope to meet some of the RTF people at dinner at Mike’s workshop in Georgia in March.

Marilyn Fender, Windstorm Retrievers 
Home of 1996 NFC AFC Storm’s Riptide Star 
and co-owner and breeder of 2000 CNAFC CFC Quik Windstorm
[email protected]


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for your post, Marilyn! We need a "Like" button, for sure! 

This will be my third Lardy workshop  I went to my first one (Advanced), as an observer, at Handjem, a few years ago. You were there! I went to my second one (Transition/Advanced), as a handler, in Oakdale, CA. I am looking forward to my first Basics/Transition workshop here in Corning, CA, this spring.

I agree that Mike's program is fair to the dogs and thus maintains an enthusiastic attitude throughout the dogs' training. It also respects the dogs' intelligence. Finally, it reminds us of our responsibility to be sure our dogs' physical/health needs are met. These things are essential for expecting and getting the most out of our hard-working retrievers.

I always learn something new, or catch something I missed before, each time I watch the DVD's and read the "Retriever Journal" articles (which I do with each new dog I train), and with each workshop I attend. Whether you are training your hunting dog, hunt test dog, or future field champion, there is much to benefit from the Total Retriever Training method.

I know my blood pressure drops when I get home from work and see my dogs' smiling faces and wagging tails greeting me at the gate. My mood lifts when I load them into the car to go training. I can't imagine what trained service dogs are capable of doing for disabled veterans and autistic children!

I am thrilled that a portion of the proceeds of Mike's workshops this year will benefit the Retrieving Freedom organization. Many deserving people in need will gain from each person who participates in the workshops. It's a win-win for everyone!

I look forward to meeting many new retriever training enthusiasts at the California workshop this April, as Marilyn is at the Georgia one in March. Until then, happy hunting, training, and trialing!


----------



## Scott Dewey (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you to Mike and all that support our mission at Retrieving Freedom to provide service dogs to our Veterans and Children that are in need of one of these wonderful animals. This really means a lot to us that Mike has included RFI into these seminars! For anyone that has not seen what we do or how we help, visit us on FB at Retrieving-Freedom-Inc, on or website at http://retrievingfreedom.org/ , or email me at [email protected]. 

Thanks, 
Scott Dewey


----------



## skillnet (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks a lot for the workshop and the information 

______________________________________________________________


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

The spring Basics/Transition seminar in Corning, CA is fast approaching! The grounds are gorgeous - grass is green and ponds are full!

There are still some Observer spots available. Registration for Observer spots will close April 4th. Please share this with your friends and fellow field trial and hunt test club members.

The dog/handler teams have been chosen, however if you'd like to be placed on a waiting list in case someone unexpectedly needs to cancel, please let Marty (the workshop coordinator) know.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Kerry Lavin said:


> The spring Basics/Transition seminar in Corning, CA is fast approaching! The grounds are gorgeous - grass is green and ponds are full!
> 
> There are still some Observer spots available. Registration for Observer spots will close April 4th. Please share this with your friends and fellow field trial and hunt test club members.
> 
> The dog/handler teams have been chosen, however if you'd like to be placed on a waiting list in case someone unexpectedly needs to cancel, please let Marty (the workshop coordinator) know.


The deadline for Observer registrations and the Handler waiting list for the April 18-21 Basics/Transition Workshop, in Corning, CA has been extended until Sunday night, April 7. After that time, please contact the workshop coordinator, Marty Melo.

Please visit totalretriever.com for workshop information and registration. See you there!


----------

